# [LE] Remember "The Chosen Ones", Remember Their Families - NewsBlaze



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9i-0&fd=R&url=http://newsblaze.com/story/20080526173335ros1.nb/newsblaze/WORLDNEW/World-News.html&cid=0&ei=-Fg7SMzBJZLUyQS42pGHDA&usg=AFrqEzcdRkuGUEd_JMadlguaVaBlccK6tg"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=OYqwnGK37r0J&imgurl=newsblaze.com/pix/2008/0525/pix/Adam-Cann.jpg width=60 height=80 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>NewsBlaze</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://newsblaze.com/story/20080526173335ros1.nb/newsblaze/WORLDNEW/World-News.html&cid=0&ei=-Fg7SMzBJZLUyQS42pGHDA&usg=AFrqEzca_w8TXYFPtZiuTMXUcw88ZiU7dA">Remember "The Chosen Ones", Remember Their Families</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>NewsBlaze, CA -</font> <nobr>7 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1><b>K9</b> Handler "V" wrote: "I know there are a lot of good people that are proud of this country and the military that's protecting it, but I just want to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

